# Genetics and modifiers help!



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi all, so I went to the west show that was here in Newnan saturday and came home with 16 new birds/ 8 new pairs.

I would like to know their color genetics and color modifiers if I could so I can learn and record my birds for their breedings.









This is a Gray Lace cock and Brown Hen









Brown bar cock? and indigo hen wing picture is hen


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Yellow cock which is reduced red??
He goes with this dun hen:







(feathers ruffled are from the cock bird as she has not wanted to accept him)









Blue T-pattern? cock
Will go with this dun hen but not till next year as she is only 2 months old








they have paired but but of course don't mate as she is not yet sexually matured.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Lastly of my color mod and genetics question is this pair.

This is the indigo bar hen








With a Brown? checker cock bird









Thank you!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would redo your post in the genetics thread...more may see it there to comment. I would love to know the color of the first picture of the bird on the right... beautiful..well they all are. oops just saw grey laced cock... so nice.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Can one of the moderators move my thread please?

Thanks!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Picture 1: Spread brown on left, reduced blue t-pattern spread on right.
Picture 2: Sooty indigo bar on left, dilute blue bar (silver bar) on right.
Picture 3: Either ash-yellow t-pattern baldhead or recessive yellow baldhead. Yellow is dilute not reduced.
Picture 4: Spread brown baldhead
Picture 5: Blue t-pattern (blue velvet) baldhead
Picture 6: Could be dilute spread blue (dun) but I'm not sure
Picture 7: Dilute blue bar (silver bar)
Picture 8: Either brown check or dilute blue check (silver check)


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Becky, the gray lace cock and brown hen are a project to see what we can get!

The yellow and dun baldheads are suppose to make 'pineapple' colored babies of I can ever get them to pair up!


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Here are my other pairs that I know the genetics of!








Almond hen and kite cock









Red mottle hen and red self cock


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Samantha-All beautiful birds!! I like the gray lace a lot!
So gray lace is reduced T-pattern spread??? No opal there?


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

It has no opal, I know that much.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Go To The National West Of England Club Website There Is A List Of Colors And Markings Should Help Alot


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pineapple colored?  I'm assuming that's khaki (dilute brown).


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Becky, I'm guessing so too, just a fancy way of saying it. We will see what comes out of them if this darn hen will just give up the battle against him.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> Becky, I'm guessing so too, just a fancy way of saying it. He will see what comes out of them if this darn hen will just give up the battle again him.


Yes  Those will be little hens. It's a sex-linked pair. Any dilute babies will be hens and any non-dilutes will be cocks.


----------

